# Flowerhorn Alert !!



## ChrisK (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello all. This is my newly acquired Flowerhorn. Her name is Zoey. I wasn't sure if I was going to like her or not when I first brought her home but over the past few weeks she's colored up nicely and has become quite interactive.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Where did you get her?


----------



## ChrisK (Feb 4, 2014)

I got her from a guy here in London. He got her in a trade with some other fish and had her for sale on Kijiji. I had some fish on Kijiji as well so we just traded mine for his. At first she looked pretty sad but its been almost a month now and 
she's doing well.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

She looks decent. What are you feeding her?


----------



## ChrisK (Feb 4, 2014)

All I've been giving her is plain cichlid pellets and frozen blood worms. I tried feeding here all the high end stuff like Hikari Gold and frozen shrimp and cichlid sticks but she wouldn't have anything to do with it. Fussy eater but eats what she likes like a horse. I've also been putting salt in her water to help heal up a few wounds she acquired while with her previous owner. Also busy regrowing her dorsal fin. I'm just guessing she must of been in a tank with some very aggressive mates.

Cheers !


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Try moving her on to a premium food. Soak it in garlic water for a few minutes before you feed her to soften the food and make it more attractive.

Dainichi XL Pro or Northfin XL are both good choices.


----------

